# 10 Days No Shower, Ratings Went Up!



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't know how it really started, because my whole life I showered every single day.

Last couple weeks just hadn't really thought about it as other things going on etc. Realized last week it had been 4 days since I showered and my ratings were going up.

I was at 4.7 and got up to a 4.9 around day 5 or 6. Tips went up as well.

Today I finally showered after 11 days, got knocked down to a 4.8 and got no tips whatsoever.

I did get 2 flags for cleanliness the first week but that was after a guy brought a chainsaw that leaked gas and oil on the carpet.

Otherwise it appears showers not required. Brush teeth, apply deodorant, change clothes and watch the ratings and tips roll in.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Ewww just ewww


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I also forgot to mention I haven't washed the car at all. Not once ever since I bought it last month.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't know how it really started, because my whole life I showered every single day.
> 
> Last couple weeks just hadn't really thought about it as other things going on etc. Realized last week it had been 4 days since I showered and my ratings were going up.
> 
> ...


I guess you live alone?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I mean......


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

I belive if you hang your underwear that you used for those 10 days on your mirror it will bring even more.
They love it
Specially pool pax


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense. I kept changing clothes. But every time I shower ratings go down. No Shower and they go up.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't know how it really started, because my whole life I showered every single day.
> 
> Last couple weeks just hadn't really thought about it as other things going on etc. Realized last week it had been 4 days since I showered and my ratings were going up.
> 
> ...


Wash your a#s please


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe they think you live out of your car and don't want you to end up jobless as well as homeless?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah some people just smell bad after they shower. It’s sounds like you should continue to not shower indefinitely since it’s working for you and you’re saving a lot of money on your water bill. I bet you can’t go three months without a shower. Keep us posted.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You have to shower now because it's getting into summer.

This was when the weather was cooler and I never broke a sweat.

Not that these customers deserve a clean driver. Most of them stink anyways.

I think it's truly how bad rideshare has gotten. It's the modern day taxicab. They expect you to be slaving long hours at low wages so they can get a better deal on their ride. If they see you as down and out than they can patronize you with good ratings and even tips.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't know how it really started, because my whole life I showered every single day.
> 
> Last couple weeks just hadn't really thought about it as other things going on etc. Realized last week it had been 4 days since I showered and my ratings were going up.
> 
> ...


Other than a ratings increase, there are more positive effects.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...r/08/shower-once-a-week-polluting-environment


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2 months no carwash, same story. Ratings and tips are up. 

Care less.
Earn more.
Uber on.


----------

